# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  R i p

## Fran

Rest in peace my dear friend J.M. who died a few days a go in wick. will be sadly missed. Have not put the name as last time a friend died my comment was banned.

----------


## poppett

Please accept my deepest sympathies Fran.   It makes no difference if I knew the person or not, I share your pain for the loss of a very dear friend.   Rest in Peace JM.

----------


## Fran

Thankyou, there was no funeral but her ashes have been laid to rest at thrumster, she was such a lovely person.

----------


## shazzap

Condolences.

----------

